
What the government pays to snoop on you - Libertatea
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/07/10/what-government-pays-to-snoop-on-you/2504819/
======
hornytoad
Nice: Populations all over the world pay their respective governments to snoop
on them. That's of course in addition to all the other things our
"representatives" are doing in our names, often enough without telling us. If
they can't manage to hide something from us (like going to war may be hard to
keep secret at times) they make use of our funds to adequately "educate" us
why it's necessary.

~~~
sdoering
Well, being in irony-mode, I was just asking myself, if I could not ask the
NSA or our local branch (German BND), if the would send me a backup of my
Emails from the last 4 month, as my hard-drive crashed and I lost everything.

As a tax-paying citizen, I feel, that this would just be fair.

[irony off]

------
sdoering
I was asking myself, if (looking at the prices from Verizon AT&T and so on)
this couldn't be a monetization strategy for the Facebooks of this world. Tap
our users for a sweeping of 100 Bucks a month. Looking at the government
spending in that sector and the amount of international users of said
platforms, there might be a business-model hidden here.

[irony off]

